# betta breeders/sites?



## dolphinkid (Jan 26, 2006)

*Hey all, I was just wondering if anyone knew of any good betta breeders w/ sites. I had a bunch of sites i loved going to that had awsome bettas, but most of them have all quit the betta breeding i should say..So most of the sites i used to go to no longer sell bettas, or even update their site most of the time, so i was just wonderin if any of you had any good sites 

Thanks everyone!! dol*


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

Are you looking to buy, or just browsing? Here is a Canadian breeder I have bought bettas from: http://www.bcbetta.com . Check out her fish room *drool*. If you look through aquabid, alot of the sellers have web sites.


----------



## BDawg364 (Jun 13, 2006)

I agree with the above. Try a google search too.


----------



## dolphinkid (Jan 26, 2006)

*Just browsing for now, but maybe some buyin, too.  I guess i was just really wonderin if anyone had anyone that they have got bettas from, because i know with how many people are out there breedin bettas that theres prolly some pretty awsome sites/breeders that arnt as well known. Because when you do a search for betta sites, in all the search engines it usually comes up with the same really popular betta sites. So I was just kinda wonderin if anyone had any particular favorite sites they like goin to that maybe arnt as easy to find through search engines. (such as those sellin bettas on AB for ex.)  Sorry if its kinda confusing, but thanks!! lol

dolphinkid :fish: :fun: *


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.bettacave.com/
http://www.bettasrus.com/
http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/home.asp
http://www.bettas-jimsonnier.com/
http://www.lorislabyrinths.com/
http://www.hostultra.com/~sailorjohnny/index_files/page0001.htm
http://www.bettatalk.com/


----------



## dolphinkid (Jan 26, 2006)

*Thanks! *


----------

